# Grafikkarte wird über 80° Grad heiß..



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem, ich habe eine Grafikkarte von AORUS/GIGABYTE Geforce RTX 2060 super diese wird bei bspw Fornite über 80 Grad knapp 90 Grad heiß.  Welche möglichkeit gibt es, um die Grad zuveringern? Anbei ein paar Fotos. 

Bild 1: CPU AiO von Aorus: 360er Variante
Bild 2: Grafikkarte von Aorus 2060 super
Bild 3: Aktuelle Lüfter sinnvoll?
Bild 4: Macht es sinn Lüfter unterhalb der Grafikkarte zu positionieren, unter dem Grafikkarte ist ein Netzteil von Aorus 850w im getrennten Case. 
Bild 5: Würde die Lüfter unterhalb der Grafikkarte montieren, allerdings hat unterhalb das Netzteil ein 2 kleine Löcher und ein Schlitz, vermute das dort dann warme Luft hochgezogen wird.
Bild 6: Aktuelle Einstellungen in Fortnite wundere mich wie die Grafikkarte auf fast 90 Grad kommt..


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. August 2021)

Ist das auch bei offenem Seitenteil des Gehäuses so ?
Wenn ja mal am besten mit GPU-Z schauen wie die anderen Temperaturen sind von Hotspot und Memory der GPU.
Möglich das die WLP oder Pads nicht mehr gut sind.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2021)

Ich würde die AIO so montieren, dass die Lüfter der AIO die kalte Luft von außen ansaugen, durch den Radiator ins innere drücken... und die restlichen Lüfter am Heck/Oben ausblasend montieren....  evtl dann noch oben zusätzlich nen Lüfter montieren, wenn der Platz es hergibt.

So wie ich die Bilder deute, saugt die AIO die warme Luft ab und versucht damit die CPU zu kühlen und die beiden anderen Lüfter versorgen das Gehäuse mit "Frischluft"... oder?

Das eine LuKü GPU 90°C bekommt..... ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster ohne die 2060 zu kennen, und sage, dass das erstmal unkritisch ist....

Das komisch Lüfter-Willi-Ding von Amazon würde ich mir sparen....

EDIT: Belzebub hat natürlich völlig Recht! ... probier erstmal das mit offenem Gehäuse aus und nutze HWInfo/GPU-Z


----------



## M1lchschnitte (20. August 2021)

Seh ich das richtig, dass jeder einzelne Lüfter nach außen pustet? Wenn ja, hast du deine Erklärung: Es kommt keine kühle Luft ins Gehäuse und du hast quasi nen Backofen gebaut.

Edit: zu spät


----------



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich würde die AIO so montieren, dass die Lüfter der AIO die kalte Luft von außen ansaugen, durch den Radiator ins innere drücken... und die restlichen Lüfter am Heck/Oben ausblasend montieren....  evtl dann noch oben zusätzlich nen Lüfter montieren, wenn der Platz es hergibt.
> 
> So wie ich die Bilder deute, saugt die AIO die warme Luft ab und versucht damit die CPU zu kühlen und die beiden anderen Lüfter versorgen das Gehäuse mit "Frischluft"... oder?
> 
> ...


Alle 3 Lüfter der AiO würde ich sagen ziehen die Luft von draußen an oder muss ich diese so ein bauen das sowohl CPU und Gehäuse mit kaltluft zusammen kommen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2021)

Also so, wie die Lüfter auf der AIO montiert sind ziehen die die Luft aus dem Gehäuse und pusten durch den Radi nach vorne die Luft raus... Da sind ja auch die Dreiecke auf den Lüftern zu sehen, die zeigen auch extra nochmal die Richtung vom Luftstrom an. Die Blätter der Rotoren zeigen es auch....

Edit:

Ich würde es so montieren:  Gehäusefront dann Lüfter dann Radiator. Die Lüfter so montieren, dass die Frische Luft von vorne angesaugt wird und durch den Radi nach innen bläst.... das bedeutet zwar vorgewärme Luft im Innenraum, aber dadurch das die CPU dann besser gekühlt wird, ist die dann nicht mehr ganz sooo warm wie sie aktuell sein dürfte.
Dann die anderen Lüfter wie gesagt ausblasend aus dem Gehäuse montieren.... da sollten auch irgendwo Pfeile drauf sein....


----------



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

Also müsste ich diese drehen?


----------



## Lupoc (20. August 2021)

Drehen und Reihenfolge ändern. Gehäuse, Lüfter, Radiator.
Die Lüfter sind auf dem Radiator montiert und ziehen kalte Luft von außen an, drücken diese durch den Radiator in Gehäuse.
Hinten und oben die warme Luft wieder hinaus befördern.


----------



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

Bild 1: Anfangs
Bild 2: Nach 10 Minuten
Bild 3: Mit offenem Case


Lupoc schrieb:


> Drehen und Reihenfolge ändern. Gehäuse, Lüfter, Radiator.
> Die Lüfter sind auf dem Radiator montiert und ziehen kalte Luft von außen an, drücken diese durch den Radiator in Gehäuse.
> Hinten und oben die warme Luft wieder hinaus befördern.


Könntest du mir das genauer erklären bitte, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht, wieso raditor vor Lüfter, so wie ich ihn habe, wurde es kein Sinn haben?


david47mo02 schrieb:


> Bild 1: Anfangs
> Bild 2: Nach 10 Minuten
> Bild 3: Mit offenem Case
> 
> Könntest du mir das genauer erklären bitte, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht, wieso raditor vor Lüfter, so wie ich ihn habe, wurde es kein Sinn haben?


Die Lüfter haben ja RGB, würde ja keinen Sinn ergeben, diese dann hinter dem Raditor zuverstecken. LG


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. August 2021)

david47mo02 schrieb:


> Bild 1: Anfangs
> Bild 2: Nach 10 Minuten
> Bild 3: Mit offenem Case


Dreh erstmal die Lüfter wie die anderen bereits sagen, danach muss man nochmal die GPU Lüfter anschauen.
Mit nur 900 RPM drehen die ja kaum obwohl die Temperaturen hochgehen, hast du das so eingestellt ?


----------



## Torben456 (20. August 2021)

Du kannst die Lüfter, wenn du sie sehen willst auch einfach umdrehen, ist zwar nicht ganz so effektiv, aber deutlich besser als jetzt.


----------



## Lupoc (20. August 2021)

Möchtest du kühlere Temperaturen? Oder blink blink im Gehäuse?

bei kühleren Temperaturen die Kühler drehen und VOR den Radiator  setzten.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. August 2021)

david47mo02 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter haben ja RGB, würde ja keinen Sinn ergeben, diese dann hinter dem Raditor zuverstecken. LG


Du könntest den Radiator auch oben montieren am Gehäuse, falls dafür genug Platz ist.
Dann könntest du die Lüfter so lassen wie sie nun sind am Radiator und müsstest nur vorne am Gehäuse noch 3 Lüfter montieren, die die Luft reinziehen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2021)

Hier sind mal 2 Bildchen, wie ich es bei mir gemacht habe... ist zwar ein Custom Loop aber das Prinzip bleibt ja gleich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wird die Luft vorne reingesaugt und durch den Radi nach innen gedrückt...
Auf dem Bild hier kannst du auch die Pfeile erkennen, die die Richtung des Luftstroms angeben... Das sind bei deinen Lüftern auf der AIO die Dreiecke....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

Ich schätze mal daran hat es gelegen, habe es umgestellt

Bild 1: Als erstes mit 80% Fan Auslastung
Bild 2: Mit 100% Fan Auslastung allerdings sehr laut

Wie am besten einstellen, das nicht soviel Lärm entsteht, allersdings auch eine optimal geeignetet Temperatur entsteht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2021)

Naja, wenn du manuell die Lüfter der GPU aufdrehst, ist es logisch, dass die Temperatur runter geht.
Aber leise und kühl wird es nur, wenn du dein Lüfterkonzept von der Montage der Lüfter her änderst.

Das kann so, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, nicht vernünftig funktionieren, wie es bei dir montiert ist... sowohl die Radiator Lüfter als auch der am Heck und oben... Wie schon hier erwähnt wurde, in der Konstellation muss man die Entscheidung treffen: BlingBlingRGB oder bessere Temperaturen...


----------



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du manuell die Lüfter der GPU aufdrehst, ist es logisch, dass die Temperatur runter geht.
> Aber leise und kühl wird es nur, wenn du dein Lüfterkonzept von der Montage der Lüfter her änderst.
> 
> Das kann so, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, nicht vernünftig funktionieren, wie es bei dir montiert ist... sowohl die Radiator Lüfter als auch der am Heck und oben... Wie schon hier erwähnt wurde, in der Konstellation muss man die Entscheidung treffen: BlingBlingRGB oder bessere Temperaturen...


Also sollte ich die Lüfter der AiO drehen so das die Pfeile bei mir ja die Dreiecke die ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe bzw noch nie darauf geachtet habe und vorher auch die dafür vorgesehene Bedeutung nicht gesehen habe...

Fangen wir nochmal von vorne an wie wäre es optimal das ich niedrigere /normal übliche Temperaturen habe, man aber trotzdem die RGB Beleuchtung sieht.  Und natürlich das die Lautstärke der Lüfter angenehmen ist und nicht wie ein Düsenjetz durchdrehen ..


----------



## grumpy-old-man (20. August 2021)

Die Spitze des Dreiecks auf den Lüftern sollte ins Gehäuse innere zeigen.

sind die Lüfter hinter dem Radiator, ziehen sie Luft von außen durch den Radiator ins Innere des Gehäuses. Sind die Lüfter vor dem Radiator, dann drücken Sie Luft durch den Radiator ins Innere des Gehäuses.

wenn Du das BlingBling im Inneren sehen möchtest, dann die Lüfter hinter den Radiator montieren, so wie jetzt, nur die Lüfter umdrehen, damit die Pfeilspitzen ins Innere des Gehäuses zeigen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2021)

Das ist so bißchen wie die Frage:
Wie schaffe ich es mit meinem Porsche 911 GT3 auf der Nordschleife die schnellste Runde hin zu legen und dabei aber mit 5,5l/100km zu fahren....

Also nochmal:

Bester Ansatz:
AIO-Lüfter: Gehäuse dann Lüfter dann Radiator. Dreiecke/Pfeile zeigen dann Richtung Gehäuse Innenraum.
Restl Lüfter. nach draußen blasen lassen.

Notlösung: (RGB BlingBling)
AIO: Lüfter drehen, dass die Spitze der Dreiecke ins innere des Gehäuse zeigt.
Restl Lüfter Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördern lassen.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. August 2021)

david47mo02 schrieb:


> Wie am besten einstellen, das nicht soviel Lärm entsteht, allersdings auch eine optimal geeignetet Temperatur entsteht.


Ah nun bist du direkt zu dem Schritt gewechselt.  
Wenn du nur 3 Punkte zum einstellen würde ich:
Punkt 1 bei 40°C und 30%
Punkt 2 bei 70°C und 60%
Punkt 3 bei 90°C und 100%

Falls du mehr Punkte hast kannst du auch eine horizontale einbauen also bei 4 Punkten z.b.
Punkt 1 bei 40°C und 30%
Punkt 2 bei 50°C und 60%
Punkt 3 bei 70°C und 60%
Punkt 4 bei 90°C und 100%

Wo du genau die Punkte setzt musst du dann halt sehen, je nachdem wie Laut es ist und wie die Temperaturen aussehen. Wenn du aber noch die anderen Lüfter drehst wird das ganze System aufjedenfall Kühler/Leiser.

Lüftervarianten gibt es 3 außer deiner jetzigen, alle drei sollten bessere Temperaturen als momentan erreichen, da du mehr Frischluft ins System bringst. Wobei das öffnen des Gehäuses ja nicht soviel gebracht hat, hmm mit wieviel RPM drehen eigentlich die AIO und Gehäuselüfter ?

Variante A:
Lüfter der AIO reinsaugend ( also mit Pfeil nach Innen) zwischen Gehäuse und Radiator, also so das du im Gehäuse die Lüfter nicht siehst. Den Lüfter oben und hinten am Gehäuse umdrehen, so das diese rausblasen (Pfeil nach außen).
Pro: Gute CPU-Temps und mehr Luft allgemein für die GPU
Contra: RGB nicht sichtbar innen sondern evtl nur außen am Gehäuse ?

Variante B:
Lüfter der AIO reinsaugend ( also mit Pfeil nach Innen), hier ist aber der Radiator zwischen Gehäuse und Lüfter, also so wie du es jetzt hast nur das die Lüfter umgedreht sind. Den Lüfter oben und hinten am Gehäuse umdrehen, so das diese rausblasen (Pfeil nach außen).
Pro: mehr Luft allgemein für die GPU
Contra: RGB nur teilweise im Gehäuse sichtbar ?
Contra: CPU-Temperaturen evtl. leicht höher als bei Variante A

Variante C:
AIO oben am Gehäuse montieren rausblasend (mit den Pfeilen nach außen), hier ist der Radiator zwischen Gehäuse und Lüfter, Lüfter bleiben so montiert wie momentan. Der Lüfter von oben wandert mit zwei zusätzlichen Lüftern nach vorne am Gehäuse reinsaugend (mit Pfeile nach Innen). Der Lüfter hinten am Gehäuse wird umgedreht (Pfeil nach außen).
Pro: beste GPU-Temps aus den 3 Varianten sind hiermit zu erwarten, RGB ist im Gehäuse sichtbar
Contra: CPU-Temps hier höher als mit den anderen 2 Varianten (sollte aber noch unkritisch sein), Radiator muss oben reinpassen. Zwei zusätzliche Lüfter notwendig.

So hoffe das hilft.


----------



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Ah nun bist du direkt zu dem Schritt gewechselt.
> Wenn du nur 3 Punkte zum einstellen würde ich:
> Punkt 1 bei 40°C und 30%
> Punkt 2 bei 70°C und 60%
> ...


Variante mit AiO oben funktioniert nicht, da diese dafür zu groß ist. Habe oben nämlich nur Platz für 2 statt 3 Lüfter. 

Also müsste ich dann Variante B nehmen das man die RGB Lüfter im Innenraum sieht, denn vor dem Gehäuse ist eine komplette Abdeckung so das man die RGB Lüfter nicht durch sieht sondern nur das entsprechend LED des Gehäuses selber(Aorus C300 Glas) müsste es sein bin mir bei dem Namen jetzt nicht mehr sicher, allerdings ist es das Aorud Gehäuse.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. August 2021)

david47mo02 schrieb:


> Variante mit AiO oben funktioniert nicht, da diese dafür zu groß ist. Habe oben nämlich nur Platz für 2 statt 3 Lüfter.
> 
> Also müsste ich dann Variante B nehmen das man die RGB Lüfter im Innenraum sieht, denn vor dem Gehäuse ist eine komplette Abdeckung so das man die RGB Lüfter nicht durch sieht sondern nur das entsprechend LED des Gehäuses selber(Aorus C300 Glas) müsste es sein bin mir bei dem Namen jetzt nicht mehr sicher, allerdings ist es das Aorud Gehäuse.


Ja dann Variante B, wenn du noch nen Lüfter übrig hast könntest du den noch oben rausblasend montieren.
Und schau mal mit wieviel RPM die Lüfter so drehen, also AIO und Gehäuse.

Edit: Das Gehäuse ist etwas suboptimal, da vorne ja kaum Öffnungen sind um Luft reinzusaugen. Aber gut nun teste das erstmal.


----------



## david47mo02 (20. August 2021)

Belzebub13 schrieb:


> Ja dann Variante B, wenn du noch nen Lüfter übrig hast könntest du den noch oben rausblasend montieren.
> Und schau mal mit wieviel RPM die Lüfter so drehen, also AIO und Gehäuse.


Den würde ich mir dann noch dazu bestellen, werde mich dann in den nächsten Wochen denke ich melden...

Wie sollte ich denn dann die GPU Lüfter auslastung einstellen, hab nur 3 Punkte. Wenn ich oben 2 Lüfter und hinten 1 Lüfter habe. Diese dann rauspusten die Wärme.


----------



## Belzebub13 (20. August 2021)

david47mo02 schrieb:


> Den würde ich mir dann noch dazu bestellen, werde mich dann in den nächsten Wochen denke ich melden...
> 
> Wie sollte ich denn dann die GPU Lüfter auslastung einstellen, hab nur 3 Punkte. Wenn ich oben 2 Lüfter und hinten 1 Lüfter habe. Diese dann rauspusten die Wärme.


Wenn du nur 3 Punkte zum einstellen würde ich:
Punkt 1 bei 40°C und 30%
Punkt 2 bei 70°C und 60%
Punkt 3 bei 90°C und 100%

Falls zu laut kannst du Punkt zwei etwas abändern z.b. 75°C und 50% oder 55%
Falls zu warm kannst du Punkt zwei etwas abändern z.b. 70°C und 70%

Musste halt mal testen, im Prinzip beginnst du halt nicht bei 0°C und hast eine leichte Steigung. Ab einer Temperatur von 70/75°C hast du dann durch den Punkt 3 eine höhere Steigung damit es nicht zu heiß wird. Aber in den Bereich wirste wahrscheinlich eher weniger kommen.

Edit: Falls die GPU die Lüfter die ganze Zeit hoch und runterregelt und dich das stört kannst du alternativ auch sowas machen.
Punkt 1 bei 40°C und 30%
Punkt 2 bei 55°C und 70%
Punkt 3 bei 90°C und 70%


----------



## ApolloX30 (21. August 2021)

Diese Drecks-Software Lüftersteuerung mit nur drei Punkten: lösch den Müll und installier die FanControl. Dann hast soviele Punkte, Mischfunktionen, Sensoren etc. wie du willst.


----------



## ursmii (21. August 2021)

bei dem gehäuse mit den airflow restriktionen wirds nie was gutes werden.
wenn du umgebaut hast (vorne durch aio rein, hinten und oben raus), nimm auch mal die front weg und erfreu dich tieferen temperaturen


----------



## Kitty26 (21. August 2021)

Ich habe mal 2 Grafiken erstellt + mit meinem eigenen PC in dem Programm, um es mal zu zeigen. 
Auf Bilder versteht man es vielleicht besser, also nicht wundern über die Lüfter Werte, Temperaturen etc....weil das stammt von meinem PC im Idle. 

Bild 1  > So wie es bei dir ist.  Die warme Luft im Gehäuse wird nach außen durch den Radiator transportiert. Der Lüfter oben scheint die Luft nach außen zu pusten, also wäre das schonmal richtig, der hintere Lüfter dagegen pustet in das Gehäuse rein und da entsteht, also geht rein und oben wieder raus. Airflow kann man so vergessen.

Bild 2 > So wie es sein sollte + Airflow. Die 3 Lüfter am Radiator ziehen die Luft in das Gehäuse rein, der hintere und obere Lüfter (am besten 2) ziehen es wieder aus dem Gehäuse raus. 

Zu der Grafikkarte > Am besten so anpassen, das es für dich noch leise genug ist und die Temperaturen ok bleiben.


----------



## david47mo02 (21. August 2021)

Kitty26 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal 2 Grafiken erstellt + mit meinem eigenen PC in dem Programm, um es mal zu zeigen.
> Auf Bilder versteht man es vielleicht besser, also nicht wundern über die Lüfter Werte, Temperaturen etc....weil das stammt von meinem PC im Idle.
> 
> Bild 1  > So wie es bei dir ist.  Die warme Luft im Gehäuse wird nach außen durch den Radiator transportiert. Der Lüfter oben scheint die Luft nach außen zu pusten, also wäre das schonmal richtig, der hintere Lüfter dagegen pustet in das Gehäuse rein und da entsteht, also geht rein und oben wieder raus. Airflow kann man so vergessen.
> ...


Also müsste ich auf Bild 1 den hinteren Lüfter einfach nur drehen?


----------



## Torben456 (21. August 2021)

Also du drehst alle 3 Lüfter an deiner AiO Wasserkühlung um, dann drehst du den Lüfter im Heck und im Deckel um, dann haste nen ordentlichen Airflow.


----------



## david47mo02 (21. August 2021)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Also du drehst alle 3 Lüfter an deiner AiO Wasserkühlung um, dann drehst du den Lüfter im Heck und im Deckel um, dann haste nen ordentlichen Airflow.


Die an der Aio kann ich allerdings nicht drehen da die extra so angebaut werden müssen. Hab ich gestern beim auseinanderbauen festgestellt


----------



## Torben456 (21. August 2021)

david47mo02 schrieb:


> Die an der Aio kann ich allerdings nicht drehen da die extra so angebaut werden müssen. Hab ich gestern beim auseinanderbauen festgestellt


Wieso solltest du sie nicht drehen können? Die Rückseite ist doch exakt gleich?!


----------



## david47mo02 (21. August 2021)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Wieso solltest du sie nicht drehen können? Die Rückseite ist doch exakt gleich?!


Nein die Lüfter haben ne Art strebe auf der Rückseite, nach dem Motto das es so von Aorus gewollt ist.


----------



## Torben456 (21. August 2021)

Mach mal nen Foto bitte. Sonst bleibt dir nur die Option die AiO in den Deckel zu bauen.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. August 2021)

ApolloX30 schrieb:


> Diese Drecks-Software Lüftersteuerung mit nur drei Punkten: lösch den Müll und installier die FanControl. Dann hast soviele Punkte, Mischfunktionen, Sensoren etc. wie du willst.


Besser weil m.E. Pflichtprog ist der Afterburner.

Der Lüfter im Heck des PCs ist übrigens auch verkehrt herum.


----------



## Torben456 (21. August 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Besser weil m.E. Pflichtprog ist der Afterburner.
> 
> Der Lüfter im Heck des PCs ist übrigens auch verkehrt herum.


Alle Lüfter sind verkehrt herum.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. August 2021)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Alle Lüfter sind verkehrt herum.


Deswegen "auch". Hatte aber nirgends gelesen, dass der hintere erwähnt wurde. Kann ich aber auch überlesen haben.


----------



## Torben456 (21. August 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Deswegen "auch". Hatte aber nirgends gelesen, dass der hintere erwähnt wurde. Kann ich aber auch überlesen haben.


Doch habe ich gerade erwähnt, aber lieber 2x erwähnen bevor es unter geht. 


Torben456 schrieb:


> Also du drehst alle 3 Lüfter an deiner AiO Wasserkühlung um, dann drehst du den Lüfter im Heck und im Deckel um, dann haste nen ordentlichen Airflow.


----------



## TrueRomance (21. August 2021)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Doch habe ich gerade erwähnt


Als ich geschrieben habe, musste ich meine literarische Tätigkeit kurz unterbrechen. Du hast also während dessen geantwortet. Also hatten 2 dumme gleichzeitig diesen Gedanken


----------



## facehugger (21. August 2021)

*@TE:* Noch einmal kurz zusammengefasst: vorne Frischluft rein, hinten und oben die warme Abluft raus. Kapisch? Dann klappts auch mitm Airflow/besseren Temps...

Gruß


----------



## david47mo02 (21. August 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> *@TE:* Noch einmal kurz zusammengefasst: vorne Frischluft rein, hinten und oben die warme Abluft raus. Kapisch? Dann klappts auch mitm Airflow/besseren Temps...
> 
> Gruß


Rein theoretisch kann ich es doch auch so lassen das quasi die warme Luft von innen überall rausgedrückt wird? Oder ist das nicht empfehlenswert?


----------



## Belzebub13 (21. August 2021)

Nein ist nicht empfehlenswert. Wenn du überall die Luft rausdrückst, ist die quasi um dein Gehäuse herum und wird durch die paar Öffnungen die sind wieder reingesogen. Deswegen ist es besser wenn du vorne reinsaugst so kann frische kalte Luft ins Gehäuse gelangen um die Wärme aufzunehmen und dann hinten die Warme Luft rausbefördert werden.

Besser wäre es noch wenn dein Gehäuse eine offene Frot hätte, das ist echt suboptimal bei dem Aorus C300 Glas.
Vielleicht ist das eher ein Gedanke Wert, wenn du gute Durchlüftung und gute Temps haben möchtest mit RGB ?


----------



## ApolloX30 (21. August 2021)

Der Normalfall ist vorne und unten rein, hinten und oben raus. Auf das sind auch viele Gehäuse mit entsprechenden Staubgittern ausgestattet. Wenn du es jetzt andersrum machst, dann saugst du viel Staub durch die großen Löcher ein, der sich dann beim Rausblasen an den Staubgittern absetzt und diese effektiv und schnell verstopft. 
Und einige andere Gründe, die für den Normalfall sprechen ...


----------



## logan68 (26. Juli 2022)

Prima Leute, ich wollte die gleiche Frage stellen, hab auch eine RTX 2060 12GB, vorher eine GTX 1060 6GB, die hatte keine so hohen Spitzenwerte... aber wie ich sehe habe ich kein Airflow, dass werde ich die Tage erstmal ändern...

Danke an Alle


----------



## AYAlf (6. August 2022)

... oder aber man baut die AiO aus, kauft sich 'nen Luftkühler (Tower) für die CPU. Und du hast egal wie du mit den anderen Lüftern verfährst immer einen guten AirFlow.


----------



## AahhhFreshMeat (6. August 2022)

Wie schon geschrieben. Vorne Luft durch den Radiator rein und oben und hinten raus.
Wenn es dein Gehäuse hergibt noch von unten Frischluft ansaugen und auf die GraKa pusten lassen.
Diese Konfiguration sorgt mit einem Fractal Design Meshify S2 für richtig richtig niedrige Temperaturen. Mein Ryzen 5 3600 mit ner AIO ist unter Last bei 50 Grad und die RX 6800 bei max. 65 Grad. Alle Lüfter sowie die Pumpe der AIO laufen auf Minimum oder max. 30%. Hab Grad nicht im Kopf wie welcher Lüfter läuft.
Auf jeden Fall ist es super mittels Argus Monitor die Gehäuselüfterdrehzahl an die GPU-Temperatur zu koppeln.


----------



## Jason4949 (13. August 2022)

Grüß dich,

Wenn deine Grafikkarte zu warm wird kann ich dir eventuell zwei Tipps geben wenn du die möglichkeit hast einen 100mm Lüfter anzubringen am Boden vom Gehäuse erzielst du damit einen sehr guten Luftfluss der die Wärme direkt an die Output radiator gibt hab bei einem Kunden von mir das Problem gehabt und hatte damit sehr gute ergebnisse.


----------



## geisi2 (31. August 2022)

Jason4949 schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> Wenn deine Grafikkarte zu warm wird kann ich dir eventuell zwei Tipps geben wenn du die möglichkeit hast einen 100mm Lüfter anzubringen am Boden vom Gehäuse erzielst du damit einen sehr guten Luftfluss der die Wärme direkt an die Output radiator gibt hab bei einem Kunden von mir das Problem gehabt und hatte damit sehr gute ergebnisse.


Er soll einfach die Tips befolgen die hier schon gegeben wurden. Das was du vorschlägst ist Pfusch und wird das Problem an sich nicht beseitigen. Er müsste nur vorne die AIO drehen so das die Lüfter nach vorne zeigen damit Luft ins Gehäuse kommt und die hinteren/oberen  so drehen das die warme Luft nach draussen geblasen wird. 
Aber anstatt das einfach mal zu probieren und kurz zu messen wird irgendwas gemacht und sich gewundert das entweder der Rechner zu laut oder zu warm wird.


----------



## chill_eule (31. August 2022)

Leute, das Thema ist 1 Jahr alt und wahrscheinlich längst erledigt


----------

